# Are my hiccups realted to lorazepam and how?



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I took 5 mg lorazepam for fun last night.
The next day I had a prolonged period of hiccups.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Are my hiccups related to lorazepam and how?*

I doubt Ativan caused your hiccups. I've never heard of any benzo doing that and after so many years regularly reading anxiety forums I've heard just about everything.

BTW, was it fun? I personally get no thrill out of benzos and I've taken a lot more than that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do a Google search for hiccups + benzodiazepines -- I was able to find a number of things that say it's possible for a benzo to cause them.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My sister swears chocolate causes her to hiccup. I think she's crazy.

Oh... that wasn't helpful.


----------



## moso (Jan 25, 2008)

I started Klonopin, Risperdal and Celexa at the same time when I was in the hospital. One of them caused me to hiccup, I'm not sure which one. I don't hiccup anymore and I don't take the Klonopin anymore so it may have been that. I asked my psychiatrist and he didn't really have an answer..


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Could be due to relaxation of the lower esophageal sphincter. Benzos can contribute to acid reflux in that manner. Same with chocolate.


----------



## iamoasis (Oct 1, 2014)

I am quite confident that your hiccups are caused by the lorazepam. I've had hiccups 2 times in the past 2 years. The first time I was on my trip and I hate flying. So I took a lorazepam. The following day, I had terrible hiccups that were persistent, no matter what.

Last night, I took a lorazepam becuase I couldn't sleep. Sure enough, today as we speak, the hiccups are persistent. 

I will note that I've taken lorazepam a few times over the past few years, and only had hiccups twice. So to say that it happens everytime I take alprazolam, would be inaccurate. However what is accurate is the fact that the two times I had hiccups over the past 2 years, were a result of taking alprazolam to help me sleep the night before.


----------



## dvana (Mar 9, 2012)

I have had hiccups with benzo use, they would last hours, you are taking to much, 5mg is a lot to take if you are not used to them. I would also get them with serzone if I did not go to sleep right away. With benzos they would happen to me with prn use and no doubt I was probably taking more then I should of. My pdoc at the time did not advise me on dosage, just 'take some if needed' I take my benzos now right before bed, i am slowly increasing my dosage under pdoc supervision for daily use. i still use other benzos prn but only small amounts. I still get hiccups but they do not last long. It is a common side effect. 

Edit - I just read Caedmon reply to you - he has explained why it is happening to you, I will just add that you are taking to much. Any amount is to much for fun, but hey who am I to give you a lecture having done the same so many times in the past.


----------

